

Building blocks: how Project Ara is reinventing the smartphone - bjz_
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/15/5615880/building-blocks-how-project-ara-is-reinventing-the-smartphone

======
bjz_
The video is a pretty interesting watch.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQqudiUdGuo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQqudiUdGuo)
Towards the end they discuss how they keep themselves focused on building a
real product by having a self-enforced deadline and the goal of a working
demonstration.

